# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Update 30: Delay Details

## ijmok

Hi,

Thought id move this here for no Beta Testers,

I know Rylan and the team read too  :Smile: 

Thoughts / Opinions, Solutions? anyone?

Ill Start,

Good on the team for being upfront and honest,

What id love is an old style update though, like the first few, with pictures and possibly a video,
I know it takes time to make but it might relax a few people and buy in support and possibly reinvigorate some minds with solutions,

Honestly i never expected the printer on time (not a lack of Faith in the Team), just and appreciation of the huge leap were trying to make here,

But it seems nobody commenting has any real idea on the problems being encountered or potential solutions to bring this to fruition.

I downloaded a recent copy of peachy tools the other week, its still a tad rough but miles further forwards than the copy i saw when beta was launched,

Essentially sell your progress guys! 

Rob

----------


## Elliz

Hey, just to say I really apreciate that the team is honest, is much better than just keeping us in the dark, or making up unfeasable timelines. Props to that. I really apreciate the effort being put in this project, and although I would (like everyone else) like to see more pictures and videos, I really don't mind. I think it is really good thay you guys keep the comunication open, just saying you're still there, and still working well. An announcement with some of the problems you've found, and some of the ones you've overcome would be nice, to show why the delay, even if there are no new awesome new prints availiable.  Thanks for keeping us informed,

Elliz

----------


## Aztecphoenix

Maybe if the guys were to setup some live streaming cameras as they are working, something like Ustream so we can watch the progress and live chat with the guys thereby giving our own updates, the guys at SeeMeCNC did this while developing their H-1 3D printer and it seemed to work out quite well for them.

----------


## Chayat

I'm happy with the interaction on this forum, I'd not wanna distract them any more than is needed with a livestream or whatever. I want a peachy as soon as possibl

----------


## BumpingSpheda

I have very little experience in these waters so me attempting to help seems like having a five year old sit in on college level courses. I'm not complaining about lack of updates or pictures of new prints (I've got very short arms, anyway, I couldn't tell you if there HAVE been updates posted and I just missed them, or... You'd almost have to send the updates to me personally in an email, I feel.). Yet, that being said, I do enjoy sitting in and lurking, it makes me feel smart, and I have enjoyed watching some of the youtube videos concerning the Peachy (the one on building the Peachy was an eye opener). It's just fun seeing all the hurdles you guys've run into and how you worked around them. Watching you all problem solve is like free lunch. I'll continue to: wait for an awesome product, enjoy the free entertainment, absorb as much information as I can, and help push the limits of this ~$100 3D printer any way that I can if I can. 

I'm also not sure if pictures of "perfect" prints really helps us here, either. The results have to be repeatable for everyone. With as much variation as there seems to be between each beta printer how do I begin to isolate any of these variables myself? Especially with next to no knowledge on what causes poor quality prints. Rylan can take one look at a print and say, "Oh, this calibration setting was off," or w/e it may be due to his experience level, but me? I'm just like, "F***... we need to work on something, that doesn't look right... or even close to right, no offense..." So, while I want to see this project succeed, and while I _want_ to see pictures of perfect prints, I'm not exactly sure if A) That helps me in any way, B) How feasible that even is as I have very little idea what the Peachy is capable of in close-to-ideal settings (I don't even know to expect). I guess I'd like to see a rundown on most of the issues this team has run into. Not even a video, just a tutorial/FAQ/trouble shooting sticky with pictures, perhaps. 

Much respect for you guys. Can hardly wait for the gates to open.

----------

